# Watercooling



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I was thinking about upgrading my CPU cooling fan but instead started to look at watercooling systems. I have two computer, on one I have a Koolance EXOS which is great, but I do not want to spend that much on my other one. Looked at Thermaltake's Bigwater 760i, and 745. The 760i looks pretty easy to install but take up two bays. The 745 is a component system and looks a little more difficult to install. 
Which one do you think is better or any other brands that are comparable in performance and price?

One thing on the 745 how do the pump and reservoir attach to the case?

Thanks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not a big fan of thermaltake but I have used there watercooling before i upgraded to swiftek.
In terms of installation it is very easy to install, the hose connection system they use is ok and uses a barbed connection with a metal lock nut. The key to a watertight seal is to make sure you use a sharp blade to cut your piping and make sure it is square.
Also make sure that your tubing is long enough so as not to put strain on the connections.

From first glance the 680 does not look that serviceable to me

I was lucky enough to have a good selection of pre drilled holes in the bottom of my case as it was designed for water cooling so i bolted my pump down. The tank does not need to be secured down at all.
I think from memory you should be able to use either velcro or double sided tape if you do not want to drill holes in the bottom of your case


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I agree. Look at some of Dangerden's budget kits; they are very good quality.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You could even go for a cheap one from them http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=184&cat=65&page=1


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the main bad thing ive heard about thermaltake watercooling.is there pumps are weak,and tend to fail.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

We had someone whos cpu waterblock cracked


----------



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

The Danger Den system looks great, but I forgot to mention I live in Germany so I need to find a brand that sells in Germany. It is to expensive to buy something in the U.S. and have it shipped.
So anyone have any other suggestions? Will look at the Swiftek.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

my big water 745 has had no problems you can bolt it to the bottom of the case
my e6750 is running between 8/13c,the prescott ran between 35/45c


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

danger den is starting to lag behind performance wise. but if you just want something to just replace air with about the same performance if not a little better, then dd all the way


----------

